# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Which is the most Noob friendly 3D software?

## HoneyWalnut

Hello,
I took a class about a year ago in 3D making. We got to experince Sculptor, 123D make, Fusion 360, Slicer and some other small bait.
I've tried blender and Rhino on my own but I feel so lost in those UI's. Fusion 360 I got ok at pretty quick but I feel like I'm missing out on foundation skills as I'm often lost and can not figure out ceratin tools like measuring etc. 

What would you all recommend as a beginner software to later take on Fusion 360. I really like the UI of F360 but I would also like to understand the fundamentals

----------


## wilfred@24

Yes , UI of F360 is pretty much good. Thanks for the informations .

----------

